# [Multimedia] Imposible reproducir audio CD [Solucionado]

## Popolous

¡Hola!

Tras haber instalado Gentoo 2007.0 y Gnome en mi Dell Inspiron 6400 y configurado todo correctamente, me encuentro que al introducir un CD de música en el lector, y tratar de reproducirlo con el reproductor de CD que trae Gnome, me dice "could not open CD" y si trato de reproducirlo con Kaffeine, que no se encontró ningún CD de audio. Imagino que es problema de configuración, pero no sé exactamente dónde empezar a mirar. 

Cuando quiero montar un CD normal de datos, DVD o grabar, no tengo ningún problema. Sin embargo, soy incapaz de reproducir ningún CD de música (original). ¿Alguien podría guiarme para saber dónde empezar a mirar la configuración? (udev, permisos en /dev....)

Gracias por adelantado.

¡Saludos!Last edited by Popolous on Fri Aug 24, 2007 4:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ekz

Los CDs de audio no se pueden montar, algo (no recuerdo que) pasaba con el sistema de ficheros de ellos, solo tienes que accederlo mediante una aplicacion (mplayer, etc)

SAludos

----------

## i92guboj

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Los CDs de audio no se pueden montar, algo (no recuerdo que) pasaba con el sistema de ficheros de ellos, solo tienes que accederlo mediante una aplicacion (mplayer, etc)
> 
> SAludos

 ç

Si jeje, algo les pasa en el sistema de ficheros: que no tienen  :Razz: P

Por eso no se pueden montar. Tan solo hay que asegurarse de que las aplicaciones relevantes han sido compiladas con el soporte adecuado. En el caso de kaffeine, mira en la configuración del motor de xine (está en algún lugar en los menús), y asegúrate de que la configuración de la ruta para la unidad de cdaudio apunta al dispositivo correcto en /dev/cdrom o similar, según tu sistema.

En mplayer, puedes usar mplayer cdaudio:// seguramente, no lo recuerdo bien, y no puedo pararme a probar ahora mismo, quizás funcione también con mplayer /dev/cdrom, no tengo ni idea. Los cds de audio los tengo bien guardaditos y rara vez los uso para algo  :Razz: 

----------

## Popolous

¡Hola!

Antes de nada, gracias por las respuestas. Ya sé que un CD de audio no tiene sistema de ficheros. La verdad que yo tampoco es que los use mucho, pero quería ver si estaba todo correctamente configurado y ya me lo he tomado como algo personal lo de que no reproduzca CDs de audio   :Razz: . He mirado en el motor de Xine de Kaffeine y no veo la opción para el dispositivo. En el reproductor de CD, si me meto en la configuración, veo que el DVD lo reconoce y sabe cuál es. 

El tema de los permisos también lo he mirado y he añadido el dispositivo /dev/sr0 que es mi unidad lectora-grabadora al grupo audio. De todas formas, si lo ejecuto como root o como usuario normal, el mplayer me da este mensaje de error:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> MPlayer dev-SVN-rUNKNOWN-4.1.1 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team
> 
> CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T7200  @ 2.00GHz (Family: 6, Model: 15, Stepping: 6)
> ...

 

No sé si tengo que recompilar mplayer quitándole la opción de detección de cpu en tiempo de ejecución, pero no creo que tenga mucho que ver con mi problema. El caso es que Kaffeine, me sigue diciendo que no hay un CD de audio dentro de la unidad lectora de DVD (y el CD funciona bien, está probado bajo Windows).

No sé qué más mirar. A ver si me dáis más pistas por donde indagar.

Gracias de nuevo y saludos.

----------

## Cereza

En Kaffeine ve a Preferencias -> Parametros del motor Xine, en la izquierda, ve a la sección "media" y entonces en la pestaña "Opciones para principiantes" lo primero que apreces audio_cd.device, estoy casi segura de que ahí está la cuestión, pon en esa casilla /dev/sr0 o cualquiera que sea la unidad en la que pones el cd de audio.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Popolous wrote:*   

> ¡Hola!
> 
> Antes de nada, gracias por las respuestas. Ya sé que un CD de audio no tiene sistema de ficheros. La verdad que yo tampoco es que los use mucho, pero quería ver si estaba todo correctamente configurado y ya me lo he tomado como algo personal lo de que no reproduzca CDs de audio  . He mirado en el motor de Xine de Kaffeine y no veo la opción para el dispositivo. En el reproductor de CD, si me meto en la configuración, veo que el DVD lo reconoce y sabe cuál es. 
> 
> 

 

La opción de cd_audio ya te dice Cereza donde está.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> El tema de los permisos también lo he mirado y he añadido el dispositivo /dev/sr0 que es mi unidad lectora-grabadora al grupo audio. De todas formas, si lo ejecuto como root o como usuario normal, el mplayer me da este mensaje de error:
> 
> 

 

No tengo experiencia con unidades scsi. Es tu cdrom scsi de verdad o estás usando emulación? Si usas emulación scsi en tu kernel, desactívala, ha hace tiempo que no es necesaria para nada. La emulación scsi para unidades cdrom ata siempre ha dado problemas variados del estilo de este que comentas. Pero no se si será tu caso.

 *Quote:*   

> No sé si tengo que recompilar mplayer quitándole la opción de detección de cpu en tiempo de ejecución, pero no creo que tenga mucho que ver con mi problema. El caso es que Kaffeine, me sigue diciendo que no hay un CD de audio dentro de la unidad lectora de DVD (y el CD funciona bien, está probado bajo Windows).

 

Estaría bien que lo hicieras, por motivos de rendimiento, pero no tiene nada que ver con tu problema.

----------

## Popolous

¡Hola!

Cereza: era donde tú decías, pero sigue sin funcionar. Me dice que no existe un CD de audio en mi unidad.

i92guboj: He mirado la configuración del kernel. Voy a probar con lo que me dices de quitar soporte scsi, aunque en el arranque me detecta la unidad como SCSI. Intentaré jugar con eso a ver si doy con la solución.

Os tendré informados.

¡Saludos!

----------

## Popolous

Saludos de nuevo.

He probado a cambiar la configuración en el kernel. No tenía emulación scsi y si le quito el soporte scsi no me reconoce ni siquiera la unidad lectora, así que no creo que venga de ahí. Ahora mismo, si intento abrir el reproductor de CDs de Gnome, no me reconoce tampoco la unidad  :Crying or Very sad: .

Los permisos que tengo asignados son los siguientes:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  ls -al /dev/sr*
> 
> brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 11, 0 ago 24  2007 /dev/sr0
> ...

 

Y mi usuario está añadido al grupo cdrom....Sigo investigando a ver dónde pudiese estar el problema.

También he configurado Kaffeine para que busque en /dev/sr0 pero sigue diciéndome que no encuentra ningún CD de audio...

Saludos y gracias por la ayuda  :Wink: 

----------

## Popolous

Bueno, tras investigar en este enlace he encontrado la solución y la posteo aquí, por si alguien le sirve de ayuda alguna vez, que a mí me ha costado lo suyo (eso sí, siempre se aprende un montón).

Primero, he instalado la librería libcdaudio:

```

# emerge libcdaudio

```

Y luego, he creado unas reglas en /etc/udev/rules.d. He creado un archivo llamado 01-custom.rules y he puesto las siguientes reglas:

```

# CD-ROM

KERNEL=="sr0", NAME="cdrom", MODE="0660", GROUP="users", OPTIONS="last_rule"

```

Ahora ya puedo oir los CDs de música   :Very Happy: . 

¡Saludos!

P.D.: Edito el título para ponerle el estado de [Solucionado]

----------

